# nössö / nahjus



## Gavril

Terveppa,

Näen silloin tällöin käytettävän sanoja _nössö_ ja _nahjus_ (tai niiden johdoksia). Olen katsonut niiden hakusanoja Kielitoimiston sanakirjassa mutta silti en usko olevani täysin perillä niiden merkityksestä. Käykö jompikumpi esim. näihin virkkeisiin?

_
Onpa jätkä nössö / nahjus -- kompasteli juuri huoneen läpi huomaamatta, että toinen linssi puuttui hänen lasistaan!_

_Jos hän selvisi vain nipin napin viime talven pakkasesta Kutturassa, hän lienee liian nössö / nahjus tämän vuoden suunnittelemaamme retkeen._

_Poikana Terhoa pidettiin __nössönä / nahjuksena__ -- kun ikätoverinsa tujoittivat kiekko-otteluja hän askarteli huoneessaan virtapiirien rakentelun kimpussa._


Kiitos


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Käykö jompikumpi esim. näihin virkkeisiin?
> _
> Onpa jätkä nössö / nahjus -- kompasteli juuri huoneen läpi huomaamatta, että toinen linssi puuttui hänen lasistaan!_
> 
> _Jos hän selvisi vain nipin napin viime talven pakkas*i*sta Kutturassa, hän lienee liian nössö / nahjus tämän vuoden suunnittelemaamme retkeen._
> 
> _Poikana Terhoa pidettiin __nössönä / nahjuksena__ -- kun ikätoverinsa tu*i*joittivat kiekko-otteluja hän askarteli huoneessaan virtapiirien rakentelun kimpussa._


Huomaa että _nössö_ on arkinen tai jopa slangisana, _nahjus_ puolestaan vanhahtava ilmaus. Huomaa myös että _nössö_ on adjektiivi, _nahjus_ substantiivi.

En oikein ymmärrä ensimmäistä virkettä – _nössön / nahjuksen_ tilalle sopisi pikemminkin _sokea_ tai _typerys_.

Toinen virke on liian kirjakielinen _nössö_-sanalle. Toisaalta ei voida sanoa _liian nahjus_. Virkkeen voisi korjata muotoon:
_Jos hän selvisi vain nipin napin viime talven pakkasista Kutturassa, ei sellaista nössöä / nahjusta voi ottaa mukaan tälle reissulle._

Kolmas virke on minusta OK, joskaan itse en pitäisi virtapiirien rakentelijaa nössönä enkä nahjuksena, mutta monet luistelutappelun harrastajat saattavat pitää.


----------



## Cujo^

Minusta nössö ja nahjus ovat kaksi aivan eri asiaa. Siksi tuntuukin oudolta, että Kielitoimiston sanakirja antaa hakusanalla nössö selityksen "ark. nahjus, nynny, nörtti". 

Omassa kielenkäytössäni nössö on ihminen, jolta puuttuu rohkeutta tai selkärankaa. Toisaalta kyseessä voi olla liian kilttinä pidetty ihminen tai lähinnä mies. Nahjus taas ei saa tehdyksi oikein mitään tai ainakin tekee kaiken hyvin hitaasti. Nahjus ei viitsi eikä saa aikaan.

Minusta ensimmäiseen virkkeeseen ei sovi kumpikaan sana, toiseen hyväksyisin nössön ja kolmanteen kumman tahansa. Tosin jos Terhoa sanoo nössöksi, niin tulee mieleen, ettei hän uskalla harrastaa jääkiekon kaltaista kontaktilajia. Jos taas käyttää sanaa nahjus, niin silloin puhujan antaa ymmärtää, ettei virtapiirien rakentelu ole mitään vakavasti otettavaa toimintaa vaan joutavaa näpertelyä.


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> En oikein ymmärrä ensimmäistä virkettä – _nössön / nahjuksen_ tilalle sopisi pikemminkin _sokea_ tai _typerys_.



Kielitoimiston määritelmien perusteella arvelin, että _nahjus_/_nössö_-käsitteeseen voisi sisältyä kömpelöys tai hajamielisyys, joten ensimmäisessä virkkeessä halusin korostaa niitä kahta piirteitä.

Kiitos H. ja C.!


----------



## fennofiili

Kielitoimiston sanakirjan selitys sanalle ”nahjus” on suunnilleen sama kuin Nykysuomen sanakirjassa (NS), mutta ilman esimerkkejä. Esimerkeistä ilmenee, että sanalla tarkoitetaan, että ihminen ei saa tehdyksi sellaista mitä pitäisi tehdä eikä ehkä yritäkään. Vaikka NS ei sano tyylilajista mitään, sana on arkityylinen – ei sitä voi kuvitella viralliseen selontekoon. Vähemmän arkityylinen olisi olennaisesti samaa tarkoittava adjektiivi (partisiippi) ”saamaton”.

”Nössö” on uudempi, vahvasti arkinen sana ja voidaan luokitella slangiksikin. Slangille ominaisesti se ainakin on merkitykseltään epätarkka ja subjektiivinen. Täällä esitetyistä vastauksistakin näkee, että se tulkitaan eri tavoin. Minun käsitykseni mukaan ”nössö” on moitesana, jonka moite kohdistuu siihen, että joku ei suhtaudu asioihin oikein tai ei tee oikeita asioita. Tyypillisesti silloin ”oikeana” pidetään jonkin porukan oikeana pitämää elämäntapaa, oikeita tavoitteita, oikeita harrastuksia jne.

Sanoille on yhteistä oikeastaan vain moittivuus. Tosin kun joku ei toimi kuten hänen odotetaan toimivan, esimerkiksi ei tule mukaan porukan yhteiseen harrastukseen, häntä voi haukkua sekä nahjukseksi että nössöksi. Silloin kuitenkin ”nahjus” viittaisi siihen, että hän on laiska, veltto ja saamaton, kun taas ”nössö” tarkoittaisi lähinnä, ettei hän halua yrittääkään, vaan tekee mieluummin muita asioita. – Koska ”nahjus” on vanhahtava sana, saattaa olla, että ”nössö” on osittain tullut sen tilalle.

Seuraavaan virkkeeseen ei ”nahjus” sovi. ”Nössö” voisi mielestäni sopia, mutta silloin mukana on tulkintaa: syynä tapahtuneeseen on, että tyyppi on omissa ajatuksissaan, ajattelee omia juttujaan.
_
Onpa jätkä nössö / nahjus -- kompasteli juuri huoneen läpi huomaamatta, että toinen linssi puuttui hänen lasistaan!_

(Muuten, pitäisi olla_ laseistaan – _silmälaseista puhutaan aina monikossa_._)

Seuraavassa virkkeessä sen kirjakielisyys tekee molemmat sanat tyylillisesti sopimattomiksi, kuten jo sanottu. Tosin tyylirikko voi joskus olla harkittu tehokeino. Merkitykseltäänkään sekä ”nössö” ja ”nahjus” taitaisivat olla sopimattomia. Tosin on vaikea päätellä, mitä tässä tarkoitettaisiin.
_
Jos hän selvisi vain nipin napin viime talven pakkasesta Kutturassa, hän lienee liian nössö / nahjus tämän vuoden suunnittelemaamme retkeen._

Jos joku ei selviä pakkasista, syynä voi olla fyysinen heikkous, karaistumattomuus, osaamattomuus tms. Ne ovat asioita, joiden takia ei yleensä haukuta nössöksi eikä nahjukseksi.

Seuraavaan sopisi ”nössö”:

_Poikana Terhoa pidettiin __nössönä / nahjuksena__ -- kun ikätoverinsa tujoittivat kiekko-otteluja hän askarteli huoneessaan virtapiirien rakentelun kimpussa._

Esimerkki olisi osuvampi, jos puhuttaisiin jääkiekko-otteluihin osallistumisesta eikä niiden katsomisesta.

(Virkkeessä on muutoin pari korjattavaa kohtaa, mutta ne eivät liene tässä olennaisia.)


----------

